# another dose of the consequences... for him



## justkate (May 31, 2011)

Well I sent stbxh the draft of the Separation Agreement this morning and haven't heard one word from him about it. When the youngest spoke to him on the phone throughout the day he kept asking what was wrong? I guess he sounded sad or something but i honestly don't know if it was legit or just playing on the little one's sympathy.

Stbxh actually made a comment the last time we spoke along the lines that he didn't consider our marriage over, but he had to work on himself and be able to take care of himself before working on our marriage. I couldn't believe he said that and so ignored it. I guess he figures i'm not going through with the divorce next spring. 

He also tried to give me crap about calling his g/f names. He used her name and I said I didn't want to hear that name and said some choice not so lady-like options that I use. I couldn't believe he'd defend her but hadn't the balls to defend our marriage. 

Can it be May 2012 already??????


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

He still has the power to anger you and you're still showing jealousy over some woman he's with. Those two things might give him reason to think you still care and that he still has a chance. When it's truly over, you won't care what he does or with whom. He'll lose his ability to anger you. Only people you value have the power to provoke you.


----------

